# breeding containers?



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it possible to breed bettas in anything other than aquariums?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I breed my fish in plastic bins with lids on top


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In the summer I use 5gal buckets filled to the top with lots of oak leaves and live plants, I also use a old sand box that is about 10 inches deep and a styrofoam container that are 36 inches deep....if it holds water it will hold a fish....lol......in the summer most of my fish go outside so they can eat mosquito larva and other larva as well as reproduce.......


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

This sounds like a cool idea but how do you check on the fry and care for them without a good view of them?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I start out with mature water that has lots of micro critters and leave both the male and females in them to take care of predators like dragonfly nymps and to get multi spawns all summer....removing the fry as they grow to tanks in the house or other buckets that have been maturing and growing lots of aquatic life for food.....I don't feed the fish per se...all natural in a sense.....lol.....and I harvest fry well into the upper 200-300's range...yes, some die and get eaten...only the strongest survive......

I check on them daily and monitor the temp-moving the fry as needed

However, with first time breeding a lot of the fun is in watching them grow and eat....so, this method may not be as much fun....even in the nearly brown water I can still see the fry because they are all usually at the surface feeding/hiding in the floating plants


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks!


----------

